# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  lactose en diazepam

## johanfrederiksen

Hallo

Voor mijn spasme moet ik dagelijks diazepam innemen.

Nu heb ik sinds een tijd ook een lactose-intolerantie.

De producenten van de diazepam-pullen stoppen deze ermee
vol (dit, zo heeft mijn dietiste mij verklapt, omdat het
ze bijna niets kost).

Op een Amerikaanse forum las ik over het bestaan van
vloeibare diazepam, waarin geen lactose zit.

Weten jullie:
-- of dit ook in Nederlad te verkrijgen is?
-- onder welke naam het wordt gevoerd?
-- of de ziektekostenverzekeraar (Menzis) dit ook vergoed?
(van de internist heb ik al een medische verklaring
waarin wordt bvestigd dat ik lactose-intolerant ben)

Bedankt

----------

